# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht!



## Rebellion1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästepass und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen per PN zuschickt.
Ich bedanke mich bei Ihnen schon im voraus.
Vielen Dank!

Mfg!


----------

